# Northside farm birtley



## beccablaze (9 November 2013)

Does anybody have contact details for Northside farm in birtley? On my horses passport it says that he was bred there by Wendy Anne Dixon, a few months ago i put a similar post on here and someone said a woman called Orlena Henderson was from there. Just want to find out what sort of breeding my horses sire is. Thanks.


----------



## Addybags (19 March 2014)

Hey!
Did you manage to find any info? My cob has Orlena Henderson as the first registered on his passport so I want to get in touch with them too! x


----------



## Addybags (21 March 2014)

I did some research and found that the farm was sold in 2011. I'm going to post on South Tyneside Riders page on fb to see if anyone knows this woman &#128522;


----------



## Lsco (18 January 2015)

Hi - I Know Wendy Dixon, She uses this name or the name Wendy Henderson, They live at Winchester Lodge, Birtley DH3 1RF.  Do not expect any truth in anything she may tell you.  The person you refer to as having been a previous owner of a pony is her daughter Orlena Henderson, who is 10 years old, and is obviously not old enough to have been the owner of any cob let alone 2 - be very careful


----------



## lau_ (7 February 2017)

Hey guys, I don't suppose anyone managed to get in touch with the people from Northside Farm?? My boys passport has a Mr Robert Henderson, I would really like to get in touch with them if anyone else has managed?


----------



## Addybags (7 February 2017)

Hey!
I didn't bother getting in touch after what the lady above put. I figured I wouldn't get much out of it if I did! Sounds like your horse is registered to her hubby or son


----------



## lau_ (7 February 2017)

Ah, That's a shame. I was really hoping to find out more information on my guy.


----------



## Addybags (7 February 2017)

My cob's passport has hardly any info on it and I wanted to know his breeding. Found this:
Wendy Dixon Winchester Cattery Winchester Lodge Birtley
Co Durham DH3 1RF But not a number for the battery yet.
No I'm from Huddersfield but my dad lives in Beamish and has just been living in Birtley for a year whilst his Beamish house was done up! I never thought to go and see her and ask her! Banjo is 12 this year so I doubt she'll remember! x


----------



## Addybags (7 February 2017)

+44-1914913361 Is the number! Let me know how you get on Lauren (your inbox is full so I can't pm you!)


----------



## lau_ (7 February 2017)

Hey I've sent you a message on here. Hope you get it. Speak soon. 
Lauren


----------



## Addybags (8 February 2017)

That number I posted is The cattery number where Wendy lives


----------

